

7 charged in $6B online money-laundering case - tantalor
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2013-05-27/costa-rica-digital-currency-site-founder-arrested

======
ChuckMcM
It will be interesting to see how much of an impact this has on criminal
activity on the Internet. I am wondering if its a >> $6B enterprise or ~ $6B
enterprise. My theory is that if there is a big decrease then this took a big
chunk of the monetary transactions off line, if there isn't much of an impact
than either this wasn't a meaningful amount of the transactions or the whole
thing is just much bigger than we might imagine.

